# Chinese food supermarket



## lovethesun (Oct 19, 2010)

Does anyone know if there is a Chinese supermarket where they stock all ingredients required for chinese home cooking. I have looked in normal supermarkets but there is not enough products. Where I used to live they had a really big Chinese food supermarket, that sold absolutely everything you could ever need, I want something like that. I live on at the Estepona end of CDS but will travel (within reason) if it's what I'm after.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2012)

Can't help with a supermarket BUT there are firms in the UK that ship stuff to Spain at really good prices. I ordered a 'Chinese pack' from one of them last year, it arrived in 4 days - they didn't even wait for my cheque to arrive. Just Google the subject and you have many firms to choose from.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Morrisons in Gibraltar have a reasonable selection of "Blue Dragon" products.

Or you could try asking at your local Chinese restaurant or Bazar Chino where they get theirs?


----------



## lovethesun (Oct 19, 2010)

4tunate said:


> Can't help with a supermarket BUT there are firms in the UK that ship stuff to Spain at really good prices. I ordered a 'Chinese pack' from one of them last year, it arrived in 4 days - they didn't even wait for my cheque to arrive. Just Google the subject and you have many firms to choose from.


Thanks for that, as a last resort I could do that. Have you got the details of the company you used? it is obviously better to use one that already has a good review for prompt and correct delivery, Thanks


----------



## lovethesun (Oct 19, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Morrisons in Gibraltar have a reasonable selection of "Blue Dragon" products.
> 
> Or you could try asking at your local Chinese restaurant or Bazar Chino where they get theirs?


Yes I have seen those and have even bought some but still prefer to try and find the more authentic products. It has passed my mind that the best thing would be to ask at a chinese restaurant, that's if they will tell me. Also I suspect that they may go to wholesalers who only provide to caterers not the general public. The supermarket in Tenerife was always _really _busy, so it looks like there is a gap in the market for something similar here, I may mention it to them


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

I do a lot of Eastern and Oriental dishes so very often shop online.

Just a selection of companies I have used in the past:

http://www.spice-master.com/home.php

Buy Spices at UK Online spice shop Seasoned Pioneers - Spices, Herbs, Seasonings and Cooking Sauces


another alternative is Amazon.co.uk: Low Prices in Electronics, Books, Sports Equipment & more
Amazon.co.uk: chinese spices: Grocery


REMEMBER TO STORE SPICE IN NON GLASS JARS FOR LONGEVITY!!!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Forgot to mention I make my own chinese five spice....will post the recipe l ater.


----------



## lovethesun (Oct 19, 2010)

siobhanwf said:


> Forgot to mention I make my own chinese five spice....will post the recipe l ater.


Thanks for the links, look forward to your 5 spice recipe and any other recipes you want to share


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

You might try here

Asian Store

Location at B


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

lovethesun said:


> Thanks for the links, look forward to your 5 spice recipe and any other recipes you want to share



Lots of recipes on the Portuguese Forum...have a look and let me know what you think....


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/welcome-inn/33815-recipes-only-50.html#post860175


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Should you ever want a trip to Nerja (maybe to see the caves) there is a supermarket called Iranzo in the centre of town on the N340 (Calle de Pescia) which sells just about every type of Chinese, Thai, Indian and Japanese cooking products. Pay a visit and stock up well!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2012)

lovethesun said:


> Thanks for that, as a last resort I could do that. Have you got the details of the company you used? it is obviously better to use one that already has a good review for prompt and correct delivery, Thanks


I never know whether or not I am allowed to provide links but what the heck - here goes.

www.bestpossibletaste.co uk.

They send you either a pack of pre-selected spices or you can order items individually. They are very good. They even sent me a Christmas present of packs of mulled wine ingredients.

They do all kinds of spices, Indian, Thai, Chinese etc.

Good luck.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

4tunate said:


> I never know whether or not I am allowed to provide links but what the heck - here goes.
> 
> www.bestpossibletaste.co uk.
> 
> ...


regular members are welcome to put links as recommendation in response to requests.........as long as they aren't recommending themselves or their own company


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

siobhanwf said:


> Lots of recipes on the Portuguese Forum...have a look and let me know what you think....
> 
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/welcome-inn/33815-recipes-only-50.html#post860175




Have posted two recipes for 5 spice powder on the above link


*RECIPE NO 493*


----------



## lovethesun (Oct 19, 2010)

thrax said:


> Should you ever want a trip to Nerja (maybe to see the caves) there is a supermarket called Iranzo in the centre of town on the N340 (Calle de Pescia) which sells just about every type of Chinese, Thai, Indian and Japanese cooking products. Pay a visit and stock up well!!!!


A bit far from home but like you say, if I am ever over Nerja way, it's still handy to know about it, so thanks for that. Wish I could find one nearer, maybe San Pedro, Marbella area


----------



## lovethesun (Oct 19, 2010)

siobhanwf said:


> Have posted two recipes for 5 spice powder on the above link
> 
> 
> *RECIPE NO 493*


Thanks for 5 spice recipes and WOW!! just had a look at all recipes on Portuguese site, yummy Mmmmm


----------

